
This Roman Emperor's Motivational Advice Will Definitely Get You Out of Bed - mauliknshah
https://curiosity.com/topics/this-roman-emperors-motivational-advice-will-definitely-get-you-out-of-bed-in-the-morning-curiosity
======
teddyh
Clicktease title rescue: It’s about Marcus Aurelius’ “Meditations”.

Also, contrary to what the end of the article implies, there’s no need to sign
up for Audible to get the audiobook, it’s available for free here:

[https://librivox.org/the-meditations-of-marcus-
aurelius/](https://librivox.org/the-meditations-of-marcus-aurelius/)

~~~
mercer
I've had mixed experiences with the quality of Librivox narration. Would you
say this one is good?

------
11eleven
Obviously this article just cherry-picked one quote from Meditations about
sleep but focusing just on that...

There has been a lot of technical solutions to waking up earlier such as:
smart alarm clocks, lights that mimic sunrise.

I found since nothing beats intrinsic motivation, it helps to always have a
project with a defined goal you're working towards and want to achieve. This
makes you driven to want to start the day.

When you don't have a project from outside forces (example: client project),
you can easily turn something for yourself into a project.

Example 'project': curating playlists for different moods and activities of
your life. By mentally framing and treating something as a project, making
progress towards a defined goal helps you feel productive, better about
yourself and gives you more willpower to start your day.

